# Good answer to this interview question?



## divingcop911 (Jan 23, 2006)

Recently I was interviewed and posed with the following question:

You are off duty. You are driving by the local package store. While driving by, you notice a XYZ Police Cruiser backed up to the entrance with its trunk opened. What would you do?

No further information was provided.

Before I provide the answer I gave, I would like to see how any veterans would have responded to this question. I am familiar with variations, but these usually respond with you specifically notice that a police officer had been involved in a DUI or a family member had been speeding....what would you do? They usually are not so vague. Thanks again.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Personally, now that I'm not interviewing anymore, this would be my answer: Keep driving, I am not sure what is going on, there could be a logical explanation for it...so I don't want to jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

head over and crack a few cold ones with the boys.............


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Nothing, he or she is investigating a minor in possession call.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah I would do nothing except keep driving. There really is not enough information for you to ascertain if anything illegitamite is going on. Possible the officer is returning evidence that was confiscated from a shoplifting call and is there verifying ownership... there is just not enough information provided. Obviously if there is indication something shady was going on they are trying to test your integrity and in which case you would notify a supervisor and report the incident. Just my opinion


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

F.i.d.o.


----------



## divingcop911 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That makes me feel better. My response was I would call it in and see how the supervisor would like me to proceed. It was my opinion that there just was not enough to go on to warrant me proceeding without further instruction. The only thing that worried me was the lack of reaction from the interviewer, but maybe that is just how they are supposed to react. Thanks to everyone who provided responses.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Ya, that was a good anwser... there really is not enough information. Don't worry about their response - the norm is NO response so I'm sure it's all good.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Keep driving


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

divingcop911 said:


> Thanks for the info. That makes me feel better. My response was I would call it in and see how the supervisor would like me to proceed. It was my opinion that there just was not enough to go on to warrant me proceeding without further instruction. The only thing that worried me was the lack of reaction from the interviewer, but maybe that is just how they are supposed to react. Thanks to everyone who provided responses.


Thats a horrible answer...."call it in and ask a supervisor what you should do"!!!??? Your kidding right?

Ever hear of the Brotherhood? So when your supervisor tells you that he's just picking up some soda for the Department...you'll be enjoying a nice long career with that Department all by yourself... because nobody will want to step within 20 feet of you after the rumor mill has chewed you up and spit you out

Listen to the other posts here...do nothing..or at the worst..speak to the Officer personally and see whats up.

I would imagine the silent response you got was a look of disbelief from the interviewer as he couldn't believe what he heard.


----------



## divingcop911 (Jan 23, 2006)

Sir,



capepd said:


> Thats a horrible answer...."call it in and ask a supervisor what you should do"!!!??? Your kidding right?


Apparently not so horrible since I got the job..........



capepd said:


> Ever hear of the Brotherhood?


Hmm.....yes I have...and if something hinky was going on, there should be no Brotherhood. The Brotherhood should not protect any activity which may be construed as improper. As I sure you are aware, part of being a police officer is being a role model to the community. The particular package store in question only sells 20 oz sodas, and not in bulk, so there would have been no need for the officer to have his trunk open an vehicle backed to the store to "pick up soda for the department". While it is not always possible, one should strive to not even associate themselves with any activity which may hint at an idea of impropriety. I may be new on the job, but that doesn't mean I don't understand that its a few bad apples out there that give a bad name to a department and a career. Just look at certain department on the Cape that has been in the news a lot lately (for both recent and not so recent improprieties) (and no this is not YOUR dept. I am referring). Just mentioning the name ******** Police to most members of that particular community turns the conversation down a negative path.

Anyways, seeing as I received quality answers from most folks and I now have the job, I see fit to close this post. Thank-you all who actually left useful posts....and thank-you to any who left not so useful, but were able to bring a smirk to my face :85565:


----------

